# get your venustus out (pics)



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

HI all, i thought venustus owners should get the pics on,if it aint been done before,
*** notice the s/american and c/american do it all the time, with oscars,jags R/D and so on.
so here is mine 6 inch female








i also have 7 juvies hoping to get a male for the lady








get em posted.


----------



## Chris Murphy (Jun 24, 2008)

Video of tank at feeding time:

http://s95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/ ... 191441.pbr


----------



## bigvisk (Sep 23, 2006)

beautiful male. i have 8 juvies at just over an inch, so not really worth sharing yet.

a question for all venustus owners, what do you feed. right now im using NLS as they are with juvie mbuna, but i know they are fish eaters, so wondering what yall feed em.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Chris Murphy how big is that bad$$$ fish??


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

that male is a looker. there was i large male in my lfs today, was tempted, but thought i will just grow mine on.

i also have mubuna in my tank so have been feeding spiralina flake and brine shrimp for the venustus, also hikari exelle


----------



## Chris Murphy (Jun 24, 2008)

He is around 7 inches, and growing!!!

I feed NLS, OSI Spirulina Flake and Pellets, Prawns (Mulched), Brine Shrimp, Malawi Mix (Frozen Veg), Tetra Cichlid Sticks, Wardley Pellets and Tetra Crisps.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

although my username is venustus19, i unfortunately do not own any yet... i would love to have a dedicated tank for these guys though... SOMEDAY!!! one of the best looking fish out there IMO...

can't wait to see more of them... keep'm coming guys... make me jealous


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Wow! That male was stunning. He looks a lot bigger than 7". Always love this species. When I get a tank big enough, this will be one of the first species I get (along with rostratus).


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)




----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## yhanavan (Sep 6, 2008)

He's small yet, but already showing quite a bit of blue in the face.


----------



## Cardiff (Jun 2, 2008)

must remember to take one of my male, he is my biggest fish and my favourite


----------



## Cardiff (Jun 2, 2008)

here are some i have three, the biggest we call beefcake as he has outgrown the others!


----------



## 1TOOMANY (Oct 13, 2008)

got all these guys about 2 months ago, at about 1.5" They're now ~2" and one of them is way bigger than the other 2. The one that spends all day swimming against the current is huge compared to the other 2


----------



## jschwab45212 (Apr 25, 2006)

I just picked up 4 of these little guys at just over an inch. I'm hoping for 1 male and 3 females but we'll see what happens as they mature, I can't wait.


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)




----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

male at 9"


----------



## Cardiff (Jun 2, 2008)

thats gorgeous ferd


----------



## Cathje (Nov 15, 2007)

2.5" fry


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

keep them coming, all information and experiance welcome. :thumb:


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

7" , and what a pig...


----------



## supertank (Nov 13, 2008)

[/img]


















this is one of my new vents, wondering does it look kinda bloated???[/img]


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

yellow lab and arartus are the other 2 fish i can see, (response to pm ) :thumb: 
they look well, venustus are very greedy fish i belive, so they well have a very full belly at times. 8)


----------



## supertank (Nov 13, 2008)

what do you feed you tank tho because it has venustus and other mbuna cichlids.. do these not requires different diets


----------



## supertank (Nov 13, 2008)

sorry man i jus seen my inbox.lol.


----------



## mittzgame (Oct 3, 2006)

I just got this fish two days ago. What do you think? It is supposed to be a male and I'm starting to doubt it looking at these other pics on here. It's about 4-4.5 inches. It has darkened up considerably in the last few days and seems to have a definite blue sheen in the face. The blue didn't show up in the pics though...


























Thanks :thumb:


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

I almost picked up 2 today but was nervous of a few things so if you guys don't mind I have a few questions I'd like to ask,

1.) In an established Mbuna tank what size should the Venustus be in order to be added into my tank and would they color up confidently?

2.) I know that they grow pretty big, do they also grow pretty fast and would my Demasoni be at risk considering they're dwarfs?

My stocklist consists of:
135 gal dim: 72x18x24

16-Demasoni
10-Cyno White Tops
4-Yellow Labs

I'll appreciate it like I said I almost bought one today.


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

wow nice fish guys. I'm going to be setting up a larger tank and the venustus was first on my list to get. The only one labled as 'aggressive' on my list to boot. Hopefully he won't be too aggressive... though I plan for him to be the tank boss  They definatley look like they wouldn't get messed with too much :lol:


----------



## Phildo (Jul 29, 2004)

This guy was pretty nice considering he had no females.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thats the boy that i got ( 7-8") eyeballing only never really measure him[/img]


----------

